# New to Elk Hunting



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd like to go elk hunting next fall (Fall '07). I was wondering what would be the best place to go. There will be probably four of us going, and we don't want to use a guide (takes the challenge out of it IMO.) I have heard Montana and Colorado are good choices, but in Montana it may be hard to get a tag. Also, not knowing the land at all and having never been there, I would have no idea what zone to apply for. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Anyone interested in a hunt swap perhaps? We have great turkey hunting around my area of WI!!!


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

you can get guided hunts that guarantee elk in wyoming i beleive, and you might be able to do that in CO too. dont put my words in stone but I think ive heard that.


----------



## jclav (Mar 24, 2006)

I would suggest CO. You can get tags over the counter and there are a number of outfitters that do semi guided hunts. Fell free to contact me if you would like more info.


----------

